# hogs in arenac or bay county?



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

i have some buddys who have came across hogs in the sterling trucktrails deer hunting. some of whom have killed the ones thay saw!! was wondering if anybody had any leads as to where i might get on some freash sign in this area? ied love to take a few out myself! and i hear the little ones make for good eats!!


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Mike Avery had the guy who knows where they are at on his radio show last year. He runs them with dogs which probally disperses for awhile. They bunch up in winter. Just go sniffin east of truck trails a little and your in right area. Listen to the program that was on air last year. Get your but off chair and burn some calories there out there. They are not dumb and if you can shoot one by just going out there you got yourself a trophy.


----------



## gbowling (Feb 25, 2011)

What's up Stroh. We need to run the truck trails after we get a good snow, find fresh tracks and run them down. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rgillespi (Mar 14, 2013)

cstroh said:


> i have some buddys who have came across hogs in the sterling trucktrails deer hunting. some of whom have killed the ones thay saw!! was wondering if anybody had any leads as to where i might get on some freash sign in this area? ied love to take a few out myself! and i hear the little ones make for good eats!!



hi all, 

any update on the sighting/taking of pigs in Arenac cnty?


----------

